# Sad news as RSPCA redundancies announced and rescue centres close



## hopscotch bandit (14 August 2020)

SAW THIS ON F.B THIS MORNING:

We’re heartbroken to announce that, following a consultation period, we are having to make redundancies across our services, including the closure of Lockwood Equine Centre, Putney Animal Hospital, South Godstone Animal Centre, Southall Cattery, and Southall Clinic. Southall Clinic has now closed, Putney Animal Hospital will close to the public on 28/08/2020, and Lockwood, South Godstone and Southall Cattery will close on 30/09/2020.

Unfortunately, we have had to make extremely difficult decisions due to our financial situation as our overall deficit is forecasted to be £20-25m this year. Without significant changes such as these, the deficit is anticipated to rise to £47m over the next three years. This obviously isn’t sustainable and if closures and redundancies aren’t made, we could cease to exist in the future.

We’re disappointed to have had to make these decisions and to lose talented and dedicated members of staff and establishments.

We are contacting anyone likely to be affected by the closures, including fosterers and clients. Any animals in these centres will be relocated to other premises, and anyone currently in the process of rehoming a specific animal from one of these sites should still be able to do so.

RSPCA inspectors will continue to help animals in greatest need in these areas, utilising vets, other RSPCA establishments, and local wildlife rehabilitators when animals need veterinary treatment.

You can find out more about the other changes we're having to make here: https://bit.ly/3isjpWW


----------



## dorsetladette (14 August 2020)

But the big wigs will still take their huge salaries.


----------



## Odyssey (14 August 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			But the big wigs will still take their huge salaries.
		
Click to expand...

That was my first thought too. 🙁


----------



## honetpot (14 August 2020)

When most companies restructure where they are providing a service, they usually look at the office staff first, and they have a massive headquarters.


 As I understand it most of the local branches are separate entities for funding.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 August 2020)

Will the RSPCA cease their political donations to the labour party, I doubt it.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 August 2020)

The new headquarters was very controversial at the time. IIRC many people didn't think that they even needed it at all and it was very expensive £16M ish.


----------



## Quigleyandme (14 August 2020)

Perhaps if they hadn’t spent quite so many millions of animal lovers’ legacies on donations to Blair’s New Labour or on spurious court cases against hunts and Surrey mansions for director’s offspring (alleged cat sanctuary with six cats which already belonged to the daughter) they would have more cash reserves.


----------



## PapaverFollis (14 August 2020)

It's always the same. Front line staff get cut while middle management remains bloated and the big wigs keep their super-sized salaries.


----------



## windand rain (14 August 2020)

Be better all round if they did go out of business maybe they could be enforced to stick to their charter. Educate owners in a proper manner and reduce suffering in all welfare cases not just the ones they fancy


----------



## dorsetladette (14 August 2020)

It always makes me chuckle that we had an RSPCA officer called out to us when our laminitic shetland through an abscess (the usual, fine in the morning - hoping lame by tea time) within 24 hrs of symptoms showing (hot tubbed, polticed, rang farrier, etc) but the starving horses you see left in bare fields with no water and belly deep in ragwort never even get a second glance.


----------



## Amymay (14 August 2020)

Pretty shocked at the news. I hope the Government launches a public enquiry.


----------



## Amymay (14 August 2020)

Interestingly they’re deleting comments, mine included, and have switched commenting off on their fb.


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 August 2020)

This is so sad. Their foot soldiers on the ground do not deserve this.

The equine rescue centre that I have fostered ponies from seems to have escaped the cull (for now).


----------



## Snowfilly (14 August 2020)

Honestly the sooner they and their incompetent higher ups go out of business, the better for everyone.

I wonder how many animals their new headquarters could have saved? How long the Peel case Arabs could have been supported for rather than shot? How much good they could have done instead of jumping into bed with Blair and his cronies?

They don’t stick to their charter and they like to play God. Try getting them to actually come out and see a lame pony in a field of ragwort and you’ll get nowhere. Utterly useless.

And forget the idea they might ever help a wild animal that you find injured.


----------



## dorsetladette (14 August 2020)

Snowfilly said:



			Honestly the sooner they and their incompetent higher ups go out of business, the better for everyone.

I wonder how many animals their new headquarters could have saved? How long the Peel case Arabs could have been supported for rather than shot? How much good they could have done instead of jumping into bed with Blair and his cronies?

They don’t stick to their charter and they like to play God. Try getting them to actually come out and see a lame pony in a field of ragwort and you’ll get nowhere. Utterly useless.

And forget the idea they might ever help a wild animal that you find injured.
		
Click to expand...


these are pretty much my feelings of them. Not fit for purpose and greedy.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 August 2020)

Sad for those losing their jobs and the loss of centres directly affects animals in need but they have lost their way .
They had a funding issue before CV and it’s must be a complete meltdown now .


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 August 2020)

they should cull at the top!!!!!  they are the ones who decided to go into politics and waste thousands on ridiculous court cases.    i feel sorry for the people on the front line who really do care even though their horse knowledge is not the best....the rspca lost my support when they changed and i think they would have lost any support that they did have from the countryside community when the hunting fiasco started.....


----------



## Shilasdair (14 August 2020)

They are no longer interested in animal welfare, they are a political organisation, whose focus is generating profit, to fund political activities.


----------



## Theskebaldmare (15 August 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			They are no longer interested in animal welfare, they are a political organisation, whose focus is generating profit, to fund political activities.
		
Click to expand...

 poor animals in the rescues that are closing


----------



## hopscotch bandit (15 August 2020)

Theskebaldmare said:



 poor animals in the rescues that are closing
		
Click to expand...

Yes despite them saying these will be moved to other centres I still think most will be culled. They need to spend more on education.

I also think there should be some sort of rule in force to prevent the continual breeding of pedigrees for money. I know someone whose bitches are continually pregnant with her posting cute puppy photos all over FB, when I know not more than a few miles away the local rehoming centre will be pts healthy but unwanted dogs.

In 2018 alone 1400 were pts as unwanted. And in 2017 1.5m pts in America unwanted. I've also seen ridiculous prices for dachshund puppies of 3k on Gumtree and 2k for a beagle when you can proudly  rehome one from Beagle Welfare for £200 and know you have changed the life of that dog.

I've never had dealings with the RSPCA but from what I believe I think their front line staff work hard in underfunded and over crowded conditions and they have my respect.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (15 August 2020)

Sad for the people and animals affected but it would be great if they now changed their focus to actually help animals. Get rid of that ego head quarters or sublet most of it and refocus on core activities which doesn't include political donations. 

I am closely involved with a third sector organisation and everyone member of staff earning over a certain amount has taken a 30% pay cut - respect to them for taking such action. Has this been done at the RSPCA? I used to work in a charity that was losing money and we needed to restructure. When I suggested that a vastly downsized organisation wouldn't need a CEO of gazillion £ per annum, I was vilified.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (15 August 2020)

I dont get why everyone is on about their HQ building? Maybe the area they wanted to locate their staff to had limited buildings to choose from that would have accommodated everyone. If it was built for them maybe that is the standard cost of buildings these days. 

A 722 room student accomodation for example  is around 45m. Maybe their hands were tied in building choice/design/location/price?


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (15 August 2020)

The building is an obscene building for a charity. It looks like a huge corporate head quarters for an American software company and they had it built - there is photo further up the page. They are based in the Gatwick diamond so land is expensive but there are vacant offices available locally.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (15 August 2020)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			The building is an obscene building for a charity. It looks like a huge corporate head quarters for an American software company and they had it built - there is photo further up the page. They are based in the Gatwick diamond so land is expensive but there are vacant offices available locally.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see. Sorry I didn't realise. That seems extravagant in that case.


----------



## honetpot (15 August 2020)

The RSPCA is not poor, this what really sticks in my craw. Constantly begging on TV, if you watch enough daytime TV you will know the ads are constantly on, and the whole,  we will give your dog a home for life if you die, but for how long? These are obviously targeted at a certain demographic.

Their accounts are eye watering, in 2018 they spent over £28m on fundraising, and their legacy income was over £80m. Page 19 overview. Yet support to local branches is just over £19m
https://www.rspca.org.uk/documents/...3-2485-9300-6058-1108409f014a?t=1560511878538

 I have no idea if the money is well spent, to be honest my view is coloured to by a trip to an RSPCA centre with the school, (1960's) where they had a separate building where they then electrocuted animals to PTS.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 August 2020)

This RSPCA centre in Shropshire is fabulous. It was purpose built with monies from a bequest which had quite tight conditions attached to it, so I hope it will be safe. The equine staff are very professional, and were very supportive during my two fosters.

There are all sorts of other animals there, too, but I haven’t looked round those facilities.

https://www.rspca.org.uk/local/gonsal-farm-animal-centre


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (15 August 2020)

I was about to respond to this yesterday,  but there is a very real danger it would turn into one of my epic long and boring old lady rants!  You are almost all saying exactly what I would have done anyway.


----------



## ester (15 August 2020)

I can't see them ever changing much now, they are too far down that road.


----------



## dorsetladette (15 August 2020)

I've seen an FB post today which suggests the equine branch (lock wood?) has found homes for all but 2 3years olds in there care. It's a shame the same effort couldn't be put in to rehoming animals sooner. Would of kept costs down and made room for other animals in need.


----------



## DabDab (15 August 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			This RSPCA centre in Shropshire is fabulous. It was purpose built with monies from a bequest which had quite tight conditions attached to it, so I hope it will be safe. The equine staff are very professional, and were very supportive during my two fosters.

There are all sorts of other animals there, too, but I haven’t looked round those facilities.

https://www.rspca.org.uk/local/gonsal-farm-animal-centre

Click to expand...

I fostered a cat from gnosal once. Went in to get a dog microchipped and ended up with a home viewing to rehome a cat (you know how these things go). Leo the cat had been there 18 months after coming in as a stray with a smashed up pelvis following an altercation with a car. They had fixed him up beautifully and kept him well all that time. When their system works, it works beautifully, but HQ seem to have lost their way and could do with getting their heads out of their arses.


----------



## sport horse (16 August 2020)

If they stuck to their welfare work and kept out of politics maybe it would not have come to this. Not one penny from me to RSPCA in the last three decades. I do support other animal charities (and human!)


----------



## Kaylum (16 August 2020)

Many people are now supporting and seeing the value of smaller independent charities. They realise their money makes a real difference and their accounts are a lot more transparent. Also every pound matters and luxuries are very rare.


----------



## {97702} (16 August 2020)

As my sister has been a CEO of a smaller charity and is now director of income generation for a major national charity (not an animal one at the moment!) I can say that there are an awful lot of myths around about “big wigs on inflated fat cat salaries” in charities nowadays.

Like it all or not, charities have to operate as businesses now and they need people who can do the jobs properly at the top. The charitable sector will never (obviously) pay as much as the private sector, nor should it, but they will still pay a decent salary to get good professionals who can do the job well.

this news has nothing to do with  financial mismanagement or their large HQ - it has everything to do with the huge loss of revenue that every charity has suffered this year as they haven’t been able to fund raise and generate income in the ways they usually would do because of Covid 19.

I don’t rate the RSPCA in any way and I would never donate to them because I don’t approve of their political agenda, but I’d much rather that a charity had professionals in the key roles at the top than had well-meaning amateurs like the ones in a large greyhound rescue charity I know.  These particular amateurs have blown all of the charities reserves and made appalling business decisions pursuing a vanity project which shouldn’t have been allowed - doubtless I will now get told that this happened at RSPCA as well, but at least they have properly qualified people they can hold to account.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 August 2020)

Lockwood needs closing. Most of the buildings could be sold off too, plenty of portable shelters and stables that can be taken to the likes of Millbrook, which has better space and facility's for equines.
It has a diabolical entry road, only suitable for trailer or small box, the ground there is mostly clay.  They were left it in a bequest along with about 30 ponies and donkeys for their lifetime, all now gone many years later. It's been a millstone,  they struggle to get staff as its stuck out on a limb (for Surrey) and very limited public transport. 
Far better to flog it off for building etc and put the money into other centres.


----------



## Penny Less (19 August 2020)

The increase in the charity appeals human and animal on the telly says it all really, they have all lost millions and with so many people not working its not going to get any better


----------



## mle22 (19 August 2020)

Surely stopping fox hunting is an animal welfare issue, not a political one?


----------



## Amymay (19 August 2020)

mle22 said:



			Surely stopping fox hunting is an animal welfare issue, not a political one?
		
Click to expand...

It was, without doubt, a political one.


----------



## meleeka (20 August 2020)

I have this vague hope that If the rspca weren’t so prominent, local councils and police would have to step up and do something.  Our local council is quite productive, but the police just bat everything over to the rspca.  It’s very wrong that they expect a charity to uphold the laws of the county, but of course the rspca are happy to do it because it makes them prominent and brings in donations. I just wish they’d be honest about what they are capable of doing, rather than making the public believe they are the police force for animals.


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 August 2020)

Amymay said:



			It was, without doubt, a political one.
		
Click to expand...

In part.

Fox hunting is anachronistic and had to go.


----------



## ycbm (20 August 2020)

mle22 said:



			Surely stopping fox hunting is an animal welfare issue, not a political one?
		
Click to expand...

At the time,  the ban was put in by the Labour Party to get votes,  and even though I wholly supported the ban I've no doubt of that.  Many people who didn't vote Labour were happy that they did it. On strict animal welfare grounds,  only shooting as a method on control was found to be of equal welfare by the Burns report, so there was no huge welfare case for properly controlled fox hunting.  But it wasn't always"properly controlled".  And as TP says,  it is completely out of kilter with modern values to have a bunch of riders galloping around the countryside following a pack of dogs chasing a fox, so its time really was up.  
.


----------



## mle22 (20 August 2020)

My remark was slightly tongue in cheek! It does strike me that hatred of the RSPCA is at least in part because they opposed hunting - surely a legitimate stance for an organisation that is concerned with animal welfare.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (20 August 2020)

mle22 said:



			My remark was slightly tongue in cheek! It does strike me that hatred of the RSPCA is at least in part because they opposed hunting - surely a legitimate stance for an organisation that is concerned with animal welfare.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, my dissatisfaction with the RSPCA stems from direct contact with them and their handling of animal welfare issues. And the fact that they have adopted this pseudo 'police' role with Inspectors and uniforms etc. My specific incident involved a malicious report of an animal welfare issue and their "guilty until I could prove my innocence" attitude....even though it was obvious.


----------



## Fred66 (21 August 2020)

mle22 said:



			My remark was slightly tongue in cheek! It does strike me that hatred of the RSPCA is at least in part because they opposed hunting - surely a legitimate stance for an organisation that is concerned with animal welfare.
		
Click to expand...

No actually. Animal welfare and animal rights are two different things altogether.
The RSPCA at the time of contributing to the Burns report was for the middle ground ie licensing of hunts to enable hunting with hounds under a set of rules. This was in their opinion the best method for animal welfare.
Banning of hunting with hounds was about animal rights and the personification of animals and had absolutely nothing to do with welfare.
The RSPCA has changed direction and its political direction is now in the hands of animal rights activists. You only have to look at the response to the badger cull to evidence this.


----------



## mle22 (21 August 2020)

I don’t think they are two different things altogether! There is at least some linkage between the two surely.


----------



## mle22 (21 August 2020)

The ‘personification’ of animals?


----------



## Fred66 (21 August 2020)

mle22 said:



			I don’t think they are two different things altogether! There is at least some linkage between the two surely.
		
Click to expand...

There are areas of overlap but also areas where they come into conflict. The RSPCA always used to be about welfare and they have moved into having an animal rights agenda not always to the benefit of their welfare.


mle22 said:



			The ‘personification’ of animals?
		
Click to expand...

The attribution of human emotions onto animals. This is is one of the main differences between people concerned with an animals welfare or it’s rights


----------



## mle22 (21 August 2020)

I don’t think animal rights is to do with the ‘personification’ of animals - it is rather a recognition that they are sentient beings in their own right.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 August 2020)

When the RSPCA signed odd a riding school where the horses were eating eggs and pebbles I was pretty annoyed, I then called them.to a fox whom.had been hit on traffic lights and her two cubs were trying to nurse off her, they told me they.dis not.deal with wild animals.  They then started to PTS healthy animals and I stopped donating.

My money go to a local dogs charity, the blue  cross and the donkey sanctuary, I am not a great fan of cats but have paid for farm cats to be  neutered.  I am trying to find a reptile charity that is trustworthy at the moment but I would not give the RSPCA a penny if I had a billion in the bank and a billionaire for a husband.


----------



## mle22 (21 August 2020)

I’m in NI, so maybe different here, but I think our equivalent, the USPCA does a fantastic job.


----------



## Fred66 (21 August 2020)

mle22 said:



			I’m in NI, so maybe different here, but I think our equivalent, the USPCA does a fantastic job.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is I would say that the majority of the foot soldiers within the RSPCA also do a good job, as far as their rules allow. However there are instances where money is spent on political campaigning for areas that are not to do with animal welfare, there are also instances where they threaten vulnerable people who have compromised welfare through ignorance rather than wilful intent which has resulted in them handing over animals rather than educating and helping them to meet the animals needs.


----------



## meleeka (21 August 2020)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			Nope, my dissatisfaction with the RSPCA stems from direct contact with them and their handling of animal welfare issues. And the fact that they have adopted this pseudo 'police' role with Inspectors and uniforms etc. My specific incident involved a malicious report of an animal welfare issue and their "guilty until I could prove my innocence" attitude....even though it was obvious.
		
Click to expand...

My experience is direct too, although as a witness rather than them coming after me.  The arrogance was astounding.  They we asked to help by tbe local Animal Welfare Officer and then didn’t even get a statement from them and refused to update them. The first they (and I)  knew was when the prosecution was in the paper and it wasn’t even the person responsible but her mother!  The story goes on a lot longer than that too.


----------



## Kaylum (22 August 2020)

Its interesting as our local RSPCA shelter is a bit like a franchise. It looks after it's own budget. Our charity does work with the RSPCA when it's a multi agency rescue but there are hardly any actual RSPCA equine inspectors in our areas. Having small charities to help the big charities do rescues is what often happens.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 August 2020)

hopscotch bandit said:



			SAW THIS ON F.B THIS MORNING:

We’re heartbroken to announce that, following a consultation period, we are having to make redundancies across our services, including the closure of Lockwood Equine Centre, Putney Animal Hospital, South Godstone Animal Centre, Southall Cattery, and Southall Clinic. Southall Clinic has now closed, Putney Animal Hospital will close to the public on 28/08/2020, and Lockwood, South Godstone and Southall Cattery will close on 30/09/2020.

Unfortunately, we have had to make extremely difficult decisions due to our financial situation as our overall deficit is forecasted to be £20-25m this year. Without significant changes such as these, the deficit is anticipated to rise to £47m over the next three years. This obviously isn’t sustainable and if closures and redundancies aren’t made, we could cease to exist in the future.

We’re disappointed to have had to make these decisions and to lose talented and dedicated members of staff and establishments.

We are contacting anyone likely to be affected by the closures, including fosterers and clients. Any animals in these centres will be relocated to other premises, and anyone currently in the process of rehoming a specific animal from one of these sites should still be able to do so.

RSPCA inspectors will continue to help animals in greatest need in these areas, utilising vets, other RSPCA establishments, and local wildlife rehabilitators when animals need veterinary treatment.

You can find out more about the other changes we're having to make here: https://bit.ly/3isjpWW

Click to expand...

Maybe if the public had not lost faith in them they would have more public spending


----------



## P3LH (25 August 2020)

No time for them. Lots of reasons but the worst for me in a personal basis was about 11 years ago. Purchased a two Pomeranian pups, both oversized so more like Klein spitz, 7 months apart (the first was already 7/8 months when we got him) from a very ‘reputable’ kc breeder and judge.

First was always wary and timid, breeder said it was due to other dog bullying. Second pup came and was completely under socialised. When I picked second pup up I got to see ‘the dog room’ whereas with the first he had been playing in a pen in the living room with two others. Was wall to wall row after row of crate after crate and Poms and Klein spitz locked away in dirty conditions. ‘They get their exercise at shows’ I was told. Should have ran a mile, didnt as couldn’t leave second pup there.

Reported to the RSPCA, nothing. Reported again, was told there was nothing in my complaint they felt needed investigating.

The second pup was put to sleep on vet advice at around 4months due to neurological issues (swelling/pressure on the brain and the skull not being fully formed) she had began to exhibit aggressive and terrifying behaviour as well as circle walking. Called rspca several times. Nothing.

A few months later the first pup who was now an adult dog still very wary of everything started being more timid, and circle walking. He tried to savage a small child, and had he been a bigger dog would have done more damage. Serious damage. Put to sleep on vet advice. Several more calls to the RSPCA, nothing.

Breeder wouldn’t take my calls in the end.

Fast forward to a few months ago, over a decade later. Social media is full of shares of a post from an independent rescue who had taken over forty Poms and spitz grim said breeder and the same dire conditions. Dogs that had never been out of cages so had limb and skeletal issues, dog with severe skin issues from years of the conditions, blind dogs, terrified dogs, a huge number that will remain in long term foster rather than rehome due to all the health issues.

Over a decade since I was harassing the RSPCA, and it made my stomach churn to thijk it continued.

Yet when a former neighbour who was in dispute with us over one of our cats (who she had asked to keep because he kept going and sitting on her patio—go figure?) who had a dietary issue and couldn’t stomach wet food, which the insisted on feeding him thus making him constantly be sick and lose condition—called the RSPCA, they came and visited?! With the closing comment of ‘well you wouldn’t want him any thinner’ to which I pointed out, ‘I don’t want him thin at all! The person who has called you is making him sick as he has very specific dietary issues!’

They’ll never have a penny from me.


----------



## conniegirl (25 August 2020)

I've no time for them either, Called them about a couple of ponies who were starved, They decided that there was no signs of neglect
This is one of the ponies!












Given that there was also a horse dead on the drive of the place where these ponies were being kept I can't see any way that this was anything other than neglect!

ETA the pictures were taken in our hard standing area as the ponies had got out and were wandering the roads. we moved them into the hard standing and then called RSPCA.


----------



## dorsetladette (25 August 2020)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			Nope, my dissatisfaction with the RSPCA stems from direct contact with them and their handling of animal welfare issues. And the fact that they have adopted this pseudo 'police' role with Inspectors and uniforms etc. My specific incident involved a malicious report of an animal welfare issue and their "guilty until I could prove my innocence" attitude....even though it was obvious.
		
Click to expand...


Yep had the same issue - the reporter was a trouble maker and trouble she did cause! She loved every minute of it! Was like a spectator sport - all over an abscess in a laminitic ponies foot.


----------



## DiNozzo (25 August 2020)

Who was involved in the handling of all those Arab horses who were 'rescued'...? Possibly in N Ireland or Scotland?

There was a huge thread on here about it.

ETA: Here is the link to the thread: https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...rses-but-claimed-keep-fees-for-months.708789/

The RSPCA seem to be the villain in as many stories as they're the hero and its not good enough from a nationally recognised charity.


----------



## Rowreach (25 August 2020)

mle22 said:



			I’m in NI, so maybe different here, but I think our equivalent, the USPCA does a fantastic job.
		
Click to expand...

Neither they, nor BHS Ireland, were any use whatsoever in a big horse welfare issue I was involved with a few years ago.  I got more help from the UFU and local farmers (who aren't known for their love of horses).

I agree that large charities need to be run like businesses and need competent people at the top, who need to be paid, but I don't see many of them actually making a great fist of it, resulting in the majority of them now struggling to survive.

Hopefully the right decisions will be made and the thinning out done in the right places, but seeing what is happening with the NT, for example, I have my doubts.


----------



## Gingerwitch (28 August 2020)

conniegirl said:



			I've no time for them either, Called them about a couple of ponies who were starved, They decided that there was no signs of neglect
This is one of the ponies!






https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v442/kanuma/others/abuse3.j
Given that there was also a horse dead on the drive of the place where these ponies were being kept I can't see any way that this was anything other than neglect!

ETA the pictures were taken in our hard standing area as the ponies had got out and were wandering the roads. we moved them into the hard standing and then called RSPCA.[/QUOTE]

Do you know what happened to these poor mites ?

Click to expand...


----------



## Wishfilly (28 August 2020)

I do agree that the real issue is not their political activities as such, but the fact that they generally seem unwilling to help animals in distress, and in my opinion it has been this way for a long time. I do also agree that the blurring of lines between police and RSPCA inspectors is a problem, as it means the police often aren't willing to get involved in welfare situations at all. 

And when people hear about these sorts of situations it makes them reluctant to donate. Covid-19 has obviously compounded the situation, but they were probably going to face problems at some point anyway. I do think CEOs of large charities need to be paid a decent wage, you need to attract people with the right skills and experience. But there is no need for a purpose build headquarters in an expensive part of the country. 

I do think if the RSPCA goes under, a lot of animals will suffer though (and in the long term too), so even despite their problems, it's not something I wish for. Local charities can be good, but provision can be patchy, and I sort of doubt the police will suddenly start attending welfare cases.

I also _think _the RSPCA are willing/able to do a lot more for exotic animals than many small local charities, but I may be wrong.


----------



## conniegirl (29 August 2020)

Gingerwitch said:



			Do you know what happened to these poor mites?
		
Click to expand...

About 2 weeks after those photos were taken and after a lot of negotiation with the family who owned them, a friend of mine bought them both for £50. She couldn’t watch them suffer any longer.
The little grey mare in the picture (well her bum is in the first one) was only 3years old, she foaled a beautiful little filly about a month after those photos were taken but nearly died doing so as she was skin and bones underneath the hair, there is only so much weight you can put on a horse in a couple of weeks.
The filly was weaned onto bottles as early as they thought they could get away with (so a matter of weeks) as the mare kept deteriorating. 
as soon as filly was taken off her she picked up enormously, she eventually went on to be a wonderful kids pony, the filly was eventually sold to a showing home and did quite well as a Leadrein show hunter pony. 

The bay colt in those pictures was 2 yrs old, he collapsed in the trailer on the way to my friends place, it took a good year and a lot of vet bills to get him well again. He was gelded, broken aged 5 and went on to be a super little jumping pony.

i’ll see if i can dig out a photo i have of the mare when i ran into them at a show when the mare would have been around 10 years old, she looked an absolute picture!


----------



## conniegirl (29 August 2020)

The mare when she was 10yrs old


----------



## Gingerwitch (30 August 2020)

conniegirl said:



			About 2 weeks after those photos were taken and after a lot of negotiation with the family who owned them, a friend of mine bought them both for £50. She couldn’t watch them suffer any longer.
The little grey mare in the picture (well her bum is in the first one) was only 3years old, she foaled a beautiful little filly about a month after those photos were taken but nearly died doing so as she was skin and bones underneath the hair, there is only so much weight you can put on a horse in a couple of weeks.
The filly was weaned onto bottles as early as they thought they could get away with (so a matter of weeks) as the mare kept deteriorating. 
as soon as filly was taken off her she picked up enormously, she eventually went on to be a wonderful kids pony, the filly was eventually sold to a showing home and did quite well as a Leadrein show hunter pony. 

The bay colt in those pictures was 2 yrs old, he collapsed in the trailer on the way to my friends place, it took a good year and a lot of vet bills to get him well again. He was gelded, broken aged 5 and went on to be a super little jumping pony.

i’ll see if i can dig out a photo i have of the mare when i ran into them at a show when the mare would have been around 10 years old, she looked an absolute picture!
		
Click to expand...

I am so pleased to hear this. Bless you and your friend. GW x


----------



## Daughter of the Moor (4 September 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			But the big wigs will still take their huge salaries.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know how much the "bigwigs" earn?
The senior management staff shoulder all the responsibility for running the organisation and from my time working in the charity sector, I know that people at their level would earn at least twice as much if they were working in the private sector. If you pay peanuts you get monkeys!


----------



## dorsetladette (4 September 2020)

Daughter of the Moor said:



			Do you know how much the "bigwigs" earn?
The senior management staff shoulder all the responsibility for running the organisation and from my time working in the charity sector, I know that people at their level would earn at least twice as much if they were working in the private sector. If you pay peanuts you get monkeys!
		
Click to expand...


Last published data I have seen suggests the CEO was on £140k before bonuses in 2017. 

Do you have connections with the Rspca?


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 September 2020)

Wonder what’s going to happen to the numerous horses (around 100) rescued from the premises near Pwllheli earlier this week? Plus assorted poultry and rabbits.

Taking in that number of animals, who are in very poor condition, is a huge challenge. They have gone into the care of the RSPCA.

I do know that the RSPCA use ‘private boarding’ aka livery for some overflow cases.


https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/rspca-100-horses-seized-gwynedd-724324


----------



## dorsetladette (4 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Wonder what’s going to happen to the numerous horses (around 100) rescued from the premises near Pwllheli earlier this week? Plus assorted poultry and rabbits.

Taking in that number of animals, who are in very poor condition, is a huge challenge. They have gone into the care of the RSPCA.

I do know that the RSPCA use ‘private boarding’ aka livery for some overflow cases.


https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/rspca-100-horses-seized-gwynedd-724324

Click to expand...


I thought it was reported that it was a multi agency operation but it doesn't read that way in the H&H report.

If their in really poor condition would livery be an option?


----------



## meleeka (4 September 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Wonder what’s going to happen to the numerous horses (around 100) rescued from the premises near Pwllheli earlier this week? Plus assorted poultry and rabbits.

Taking in that number of animals, who are in very poor condition, is a huge challenge. They have gone into the care of the RSPCA.

I do know that the RSPCA use ‘private boarding’ aka livery for some overflow cases.


https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/rspca-100-horses-seized-gwynedd-724324

Click to expand...

No doubt the RSPCA have been monitoring these horses for years.  They will pts a large majority of them I’m sure.  I don’t necessarily disagree with putting down ponies that are unlikely to find homes or need a lot of care, but it’s not something they’d ever own up to doing and there’s absolutely no accountability for their actions which is wrong imo.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 September 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			If their in really poor condition would livery be an option?
		
Click to expand...

Some of their private boarders do sterling work with horses in very poor condition, but really private boarding is for more straightforward cases that have already been turned round, and now just need some tlc.

They’ll have to PTS most of them, I’d have thought. It’s not like any of the other agencies have loads of space to take them in.

ETA I’ve seen what they do with the lucky ones that get to Gonsal Farm. They do a fab job with them there, but I don’t know who chooses which equines go there.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 September 2020)

Unless the picked up animals are needing pts on medical grounds, the RSPCA can't pts or rehome till court case is over. If the case is successful in prosecution then charges for keep can be awarded, animals can be rehomed.


----------



## honetpot (4 September 2020)

meleeka said:



			No doubt the RSPCA have been monitoring these horses for years.  They will pts a large majority of them I’m sure.  I don’t necessarily disagree with putting down ponies that are unlikely to find homes or need a lot of care, but it’s not something they’d ever own up to doing and there’s absolutely no accountability for their actions which is wrong imo.
		
Click to expand...

Unless they are signed over they are the owners property, and a mass PTS would mean they could be sued, unless they could prove each one was on vets advice. I know of a breeder locally who was taken to court, it was all over the horse forums, they were found guilty of some charges, and some  animals were returned. I was told by someone who knows them that the costed awarded to the RSPCA were never paid, because the actions of the RSPCA left them liable to be sued, and they didn't want the bad publicity.
  It's just a bad situation all round.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 September 2020)

TFF, thanks for the reminder, that is correct re if there is a pending court case.

So they’ll have to be put somewhere and looked after in the interim.

Might these be decent ponies if they can be turned round? Did the stud used to have a good rep?

ETA I know that Gonsal Farm go on ‘lockdown’ if they have a big new influx. No unnecessary visits out by staff eg for home checks, it’s all hands to the pumps for the duration.

ETA2 And another unrelated huge intake, this time of over 90 dogs (some dead) from another location in Wales . Also in the care of the RSPCA.

Dogs rescued after being found in 'poor conditions' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-54029702


----------



## dorsetladette (4 September 2020)

Talking of rescue cases in Wales. Has anyone heard whats happening with Whispering willows? Didn't the rspca take horses from there as well?


----------

